# rooting doogee dg100



## galaxys3_newbie (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi all im just looking at a cheap phone for my mom that will pretty much just be used for phone calls and texts but I was wondering if anyone has got one of these phones and if you can root them so I can delete some rubbish off it so she has got some more room for apps as they only have 4g I believe if anyone could help id be really grateful


----------



## galaxys3_newbie (Oct 11, 2013)

Jxt. said:


> I didn't see any sites that talks about rooting,  but you should check out the one click rooting application to see if your device is supported.

Click to collapse



Thanks I'll give it a try when it comes through


----------



## galaxys3_newbie (Oct 12, 2013)

Has anyone got a link to this app please and also is this the only way that may be possible thanks


----------



## justfreedo (Oct 16, 2013)

*Rooting DG100*



galaxys3_newbie said:


> Thanks I'll give it a try when it comes through

Click to collapse



I'm also contemplating rooting one of these and would appreciate if you could comment on the success of One Click Rooting.
Thanks


----------



## galaxys3_newbie (Oct 16, 2013)

I will do just waiting for it to come through what do you thonk of the phone

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## justfreedo (Oct 17, 2013)

galaxys3_newbie said:


> I will do just waiting for it to come through what do you thonk of the phone
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Try Shuame


----------



## serafis (Oct 20, 2013)

I've bought one of these Doogee DG100 smartphones, had it about a month now, and it's really excellent value for the price - I can't find anything I don't like about it. Well built, great phone and I'd highly recommend it. Well, Ok, the plastic fake leather cover's a bit naff, but hey.

I've rooted it using SRSRoot, flashed the latest firmware from the Doogee download site and I use MKTDroid for ADB access etc.

I removed all of the junk I didn't want, and removed the preloaded apps (twitter, whatsapp, skype etc) and reinstalled them from the Play Store - I didn't trust that some of them wouldn't update properly.

Managed to brick it too by doing dumb stuff, but the Doogee Flashtool just let me reflash the firmware and away it goes again.

Seems pretty bullet proof. Let me know if you get stuck and I'll try to help out.

Good luck!


----------



## Tony Speaks (Oct 20, 2013)

*the flash tool*



serafis said:


> I've bought one of these Doogee DG100 smartphones, had it about a month now, and it's really excellent value for the price - I can't find anything I don't like about it. Well built, great phone and I'd highly recommend it. Well, Ok, the plastic fake leather cover's a bit naff, but hey.
> 
> I've rooted it using SRSRoot, flashed the latest firmware from the Doogee download site and I use MKTDroid for ADB access etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

I don't know if it's because it's all written  in Chinese when I get to the page with the actual zip on it or if it's because I'm blind and am missing some important visual cue on the page, but I can't figure out how to download the firmware or how to get the tools.  Any advice on this?  I even tried looking at the source code to see if there is a direct link to the file, but it's all full of JavaScript.

Incidentally, is there any indication on the site as to whether we might expect a newer version of Android on this phone in the future?


----------



## tuxedo116 (Oct 31, 2013)

*problem with dg100*

Hi, i need your help to fix my DG100, i tried to upgrade following the instructions in the website of Doogee  and now the phone is not working at all. when i click in UPGRADE&FIRMWARE and connect the phone i got an error: SP FLASH TOOL ERROR: (8045) NO VALID PARTITION MANAGEMENT TABLE (PMT) FOR STORAGE DEVICE and when i click in DOWNLOAD and connect the phone i got : BROM ERROR: S_NOT_ENOUGH_STORAGE_SPACE (1011). Please, can you tell what i must do for fix this problem?. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Asterisd (Nov 1, 2013)

*Firmware 0926*



tuxedo116 said:


> Hi, i need your help to fix my DG100, i tried to upgrade following the instructions in the website of Doogee  and now the phone is not working at all. when i click in UPGRADE&FIRMWARE and connect the phone i got an error: SP FLASH TOOL ERROR: (8045) NO VALID PARTITION MANAGEMENT TABLE (PMT) FOR STORAGE DEVICE and when i click in DOWNLOAD and connect the phone i got : BROM ERROR: S_NOT_ENOUGH_STORAGE_SPACE (1011). Please, can you tell what i must do for fix this problem?. Thank you for your help.

Click to collapse



If you use the SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1320.0.174, you will manage to overcome that problem, but then you'll face the real one. The real problem is that your,phone like mine too, has a different version LCD display, that needs firmware 0926 to work right. If you use 0917, phone will flash, reboot, but show garbage on screen. I am asking Doogee to provide me the 0926 firmware (the one that my phone had installed when it arrived 5 days ago), but they don't reply to my mails. It also seems that the new display is not IPS as the earlier versions, as it greys while on angle and shows color shifting (obvious even with garbage on screen...).

I am waiting for a second DG100 within next week, so if anyone can share a way about extracting 0926 firmware from it, i would be obliged...


----------



## tuxedo116 (Nov 3, 2013)

Asterisd said:


> If you use the SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1320.0.174, you will manage to overcome that problem, but then you'll face the real one. The real problem is that your,phone like mine too, has a different version LCD display, that needs firmware 0926 to work right. If you use 0917, phone will flash, reboot, but show garbage on screen. I am asking Doogee to provide me the 0926 firmware (the one that my phone had installed when it arrived 5 days ago), but they don't reply to my mails. It also seems that the new display is not IPS as the earlier versions, as it greys while on angle and shows color shifting (obvious even with garbage on screen...).
> 
> I am waiting for a second DG100 within next week, so if anyone can share a way about extracting 0926 firmware from it, i would be obliged...

Click to collapse



Hi, thank you for your answer, i am using SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1320.0.174 but nothing happen, could you please tell me, how can i do to overcome the problem?, thank you.


----------



## Asterisd (Nov 3, 2013)

tuxedo116 said:


> Hi, thank you for your answer, i am using SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1320.0.174 but nothing happen, could you please tell me, how can i do to overcome the problem?, thank you.

Click to collapse



Ok, i managed to get my phone working again, by using an extracted rom from a phone with 0926 firmware.

h**ps://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2JMI3yL-RxZWHdYaFYycDhsdUE/edit?usp=sharing

Download this files, extract them in folder with firmware 0917 and then flash them to the phone. This will work until we get the firmware from the factory (if it ever publishes it). Doogee no more for me, by the way, their customer support sucks...


----------



## dealer12 (Nov 4, 2013)

*Files from 0926*



Asterisd said:


> Ok, i managed to get my phone working again, by using an extracted rom from a phone with 0926 firmware.
> 
> h**ps://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2JMI3yL-RxZWHdYaFYycDhsdUE/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> Download this files, extract them in folder with firmware 0917 and then flash them to the phone. This will work until we get the firmware from the factory (if it ever publishes it). Doogee no more for me, by the way, their customer support sucks...

Click to collapse



Yo, i tried using the files you uploaded to flash. however, i am still faced with the BROM ERROR: S_NOT_ENOUGH_STORAGE_SPACE (1011). btw, i also used the SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1320.0.174


----------



## Asterisd (Nov 8, 2013)

dealer12 said:


> Yo, i tried using the files you uploaded to flash. however, i am still faced with the BROM ERROR: S_NOT_ENOUGH_STORAGE_SPACE (1011). btw, i also used the SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1320.0.174

Click to collapse





Doogee announced new firmwares, 0926 and 1101 for DG100 at their site. Try 1101 first and then the 0926.


----------



## tuxedo116 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Solution*

I solved the problem of the error 4032, steps: 
1) i used windows xp, i don't know if it will work in windows 7. 
2) i did use firmware 9_26 and flashtools v3.1328. 
3) select the scatter of the firmware 9_26, leave marked only PRE-LOADER and click in DOWNLOAD. 
4) Keep pushed (power) + (volume -) and connect the cable to the pc. You must see the red line, then purple and finally the green circle, then disconnect the cable. 
5) Now unmark PRE-LOADER and mark the rest of the options and click in DOWNLOAD; then connect the cable keeping the buttons (power) + (volume -) pushed; now you must see the red line, then the yellow line and the green circle. 

Thanks to Asterisd for your advice.


----------



## rci_canada (Nov 13, 2013)

serafis said:


> I've bought one of these Doogee DG100 smartphones, had it about a month now, and it's really excellent value for the price - I can't find anything I don't like about it. Well built, great phone and I'd highly recommend it. Well, Ok, the plastic fake leather cover's a bit naff, but hey.
> 
> I've rooted it using SRSRoot, flashed the latest firmware from the Doogee download site and I use MKTDroid for ADB access etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I've done the extact same thing however I am not able to download twitter, whatsapp, skype or facebook after uninstalling and reinstalling in Play Store.  The message I receive is the software is not digitally signed.   The camera sucks really bad after doing the latest firmware upgrade.  Is it me or am I missing something in the process ?


----------



## psild (Nov 14, 2013)

*Doogee Collo Dg100 boot problem*

I have a Doogee Collo DG100.

I have tried to flash a new ROM but at the middle of the process I got an error from SP Flash Tool "BROM ERROR:S_NOT_ENOUGH_STORAGE_SPACE(1011)". Now the phone does not start.
Can you please tell me what to do?


----------



## psild (Nov 16, 2013)

psild said:


> I have a Doogee Collo DG100.
> 
> I have tried to flash a new ROM but at the middle of the process I got an error from SP Flash Tool "BROM ERROR:S_NOT_ENOUGH_STORAGE_SPACE(1011)". Now the phone does not start.
> Can you please tell me what to do?

Click to collapse



I get  an error at wi-fi settings NVRAM WARNING: Err = 0x10.
Can anyone tell me what it is?


----------



## serafis (Nov 17, 2013)

Tony Speaks said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't know if it's because it's all written  in Chinese when I get to the page with the actual zip on it or if it's because I'm blind and am missing some important visual cue on the page, but I can't figure out how to download the firmware or how to get the tools.  Any advice on this?  I even tried looking at the source code to see if there is a direct link to the file, but it's all full of JavaScript.
> 
> Incidentally, is there any indication on the site as to whether we might expect a newer version of Android on this phone in the future?

Click to collapse



I use Chrome which seems to auto-translate and gives me a Chinglish version of the screens, which makes it a lot easier.

I assume you got to the pan.baidu download site? If so, in the middle of the screen there is an icon that looks a bit like a suitcase. Above and to the right there are two rectangular buttons, one blue and the other unfilled. Click the unfilled one. A popup window will appear with another two rectangular buttons at the top, one blue and one unfilled. Again click the unfilled one. That should start the download.

This site has a list of the latest downloads: http://www.doogee.cc/en/gb/xiazai.asp - I'm currently running DG100-0917 and about to try DG100-1101

Hope that helps.

---------- Post added at 01:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 PM ----------




rci_canada said:


> I've done the extact same thing however I am not able to download twitter, whatsapp, skype or facebook after uninstalling and reinstalling in Play Store.  The message I receive is the software is not digitally signed.   The camera sucks really bad after doing the latest firmware upgrade.  Is it me or am I missing something in the process ?

Click to collapse



What's the exact wording of the message(s)  you get? I recall I had some difficulty with this and googled how to overcome it, including deleting incorrect application IDs and certificates from one of the Android files - sorry, I can't now remember exactly what steps I followed but if you can post the exact message I'll try to help.

I don't think I was able to get Facebook to update from Play, no matter what I did. I think I read somewhere that this might be to do with one of the themes that Doogee / Mediatek use being incompatible with later versions of Facebook.

Anyway, please post the message(s) and I'll see what I can do.

Cheers.


----------



## serafis (Nov 17, 2013)

*DG100-1101 breaks WiFi*

I installed the latest firmware, DG100-1101 but unfortunately Wi Fi and Bluetooth don't work, and when I reverted to DG100-0927 I get an odd entry in WiFi settings NVRAM WARNING Err = 0x10. Everything else seems OK though.

I would advise NOT upgrading to this version and if anyone finds a fix for the Wi Fi issue' please post here, thanks


----------



## galaxys3_newbie (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi all im just looking at a cheap phone for my mom that will pretty much just be used for phone calls and texts but I was wondering if anyone has got one of these phones and if you can root them so I can delete some rubbish off it so she has got some more room for apps as they only have 4g I believe if anyone could help id be really grateful


----------



## serafis (Nov 17, 2013)

psild said:


> I get  an error at wi-fi settings NVRAM WARNING: Err = 0x10.
> Can anyone tell me what it is?

Click to collapse



Yes, I had this problem after installing frimware DG100-1101 and then reverting to DG100-0927. In my case it was caused by the file that holds the Wifi MAC Address being corrupted, so the MAC address was missing.

To fix this, you will need Root access and a Root Explorer app on the phone, and a Hex editor on your computer.

1. Go to Settings / About Phone / Status and write down the MAC address, which is in the form xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
2. Make sure WiFi is turned off
2. Start your Root Explorer and navigate to root/data/nvram/APCFG/APRDEB and copy the file named WIFI to a non-root location, e.g. sdcard/document (so that you can access it from your computer)
3. Go to Settings/Developer Options and make sure USB Debugging is turned off
4. Connect the phone to the computer via USB and 'Turn on USB Storage' so you can access the phone storage from the computer
5. On the computer, start your Hex Editor and open the file named WIFI from the phone storage folder where you copied it in Step 2
6. In the first line of the file, in locations 04 to 09, type the MAC Address that you copied down in Step 1. DO NOT TYPE THE COLONS just the numbers and letters. Save the changes. 
7. Disconnect the phone. Using your Root Explorer, copy the changed file back to its original location, overwriting the old file.
8. Turn Wifi back on and the error should have gone.

Thanks to a number of people for this, but I found the easiest to follow solution at http://www.protechlover.com/2013/10/how-to-fix-nvram-warning-err-0x10.html

Hope this works for you.


----------



## serafis (Nov 17, 2013)

serafis said:


> I use Chrome which seems to auto-translate and gives me a Chinglish version of the screens, which makes it a lot easier.
> 
> I assume you got to the pan.baidu download site? If so, in the middle of the screen there is an icon that looks a bit like a suitcase. Above and to the right there are two rectangular buttons, one blue and the other unfilled. Click the unfilled one. A popup window will appear with another two rectangular buttons at the top, one blue and one unfilled. Again click the unfilled one. That should start the download.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You could try this:

1. Use a Root Uninstaller (I use System App Safe Remover) to uninstall Documents to Go, Skype, Twitter, YouTube and WhatsApp. Don't uninstall Facebook - I can't get that one to reinstall properly yet.
2. You can also uninstall unwanted stuff like 3D Live Weather, Weather,  Weather Service and the Chinese keyboard if you want - I've installed Google Keyboard instead which seems much better.
3. Reboot the phone
4. Go to Settings / Apps / All and clear Cache, Clear Data and Force Stop Google Play Services and Google Play Store.
5. Reboot the phone
6. Reinstall the desired apps from the Play Store

If that doesn't work, post the exact error message and I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## serafis (Nov 18, 2013)

tuxedo116 said:


> Hi, i need your help to fix my DG100, i tried to upgrade following the instructions in the website of Doogee  and now the phone is not working at all. when i click in UPGRADE&FIRMWARE and connect the phone i got an error: SP FLASH TOOL ERROR: (8045) NO VALID PARTITION MANAGEMENT TABLE (PMT) FOR STORAGE DEVICE and when i click in DOWNLOAD and connect the phone i got : BROM ERROR: S_NOT_ENOUGH_STORAGE_SPACE (1011). Please, can you tell what i must do for fix this problem?. Thank you for your help.

Click to collapse



Hi,
I haven't encountered this problem and I'm by no means an expert. Perhaps there was too much stored on the internal phone storage, and the size of the new ROM means there's not enough space to install it? This is what I'd try:

The first thing is to boot to recovery mode...

1. Pull the battery and reinsert.
2. Hold Power and Vol-Up (the top of the volume rocker) buttons at the same time, until the phone boots to a menu and then immediately release the Power button. The options will continue to scroll and when the arrow gets to *[Recovery      Mode]   <<==* , immediately release the Vol Up button. 
3. The phone should now be at *[Recovery     Mode]     <<==*. If it isn't  (or if the phone starts to boot to another mode), pull the battery and try again. There's a bit of a knack to this sequence and I often have to do it many times.
4. Press the Power button twice, then press the Vol Up button. The phone should now show an Androidon its back  with a red triangle and exclamation mark against it.
5. Press the Power button to get to the Recovery menu. (I'm sure there's a simpler way of doing this, but I haven't found it yet!)

The next thing is to Wipe cache and then Wipe data / factory reset...

6. Use Vol Down to navigate to _*Wipe cache partition*_, then press Vol Up to select it. 
7. You'll see a picture of an Android with its belly open and a message* -- Wiping cache...* and *Formatting /cache...* Wait until the Recovery menu reappears - it takes quite a long time, so be patient.
8. Use Vol Down to navigate to *wipe data  /factory reset* and press Vol Up to select.
7. Navigate to 'Yes' using Vol Down and select with Vol Up. You'll see a message *--Wiping data...* and *Formatting /data* and *Formatting /cache* - wait until the Recovery menu reappears.

Now pull the battery again and start Flashtool (I'm using version SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1320.0.174) to (a) Format (*optional and use with care!*), and (b) Install a ROM - I'd suggest starting with DG100-0812 or DG100-0917 - I haven't tried any of the others successfully yet.. Hopefully it's not so bricked that Flashtool can't get to it.

I can't guarantee anything but this is the only thing I can think of at the moment. Good luck!


----------



## galaxys3_newbie (Nov 20, 2013)

*play store*

Hi I was uninstalling some bloatware before giveing this phone to my mom for Christmas but I have deleted the playstore by accident and now I can't get any versions of the playstore to work on the phone it just fails to come on it says unfortunately play store has stopped can anyone please help me thanks


----------



## serafis (Nov 20, 2013)

How did you uninstall it? Do you have root, can you do a search for the apk? Or just reinstall the Doogee firmware?

Sent from my Collo DG100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## galaxys3_newbie (Nov 20, 2013)

serafis said:


> How did you uninstall it? Do you have root, can you do a search for the apk? Or just reinstall the Doogee firmware?
> 
> Sent from my Collo DG100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I used rom toolbox to uninstall it. I do have root. iv downloaded a few apk but they all come up the same when I try to launch them. How do you reinstall the firmware is all the instructions in Chinese thanks for the reply


----------



## serafis (Nov 20, 2013)

galaxys3_newbie said:


> I used rom toolbox to uninstall it. I do have root. iv downloaded a few apk but they all come up the same when I try to launch them. How do you reinstall the firmware is all the instructions in Chinese thanks for the reply

Click to collapse



For the firmware, on the www.doogee.cc site there's an English flag icon in the top right which changes the language. See previous posts in this thread as to which buttons to press on the download site, or use Chrome which will auto-translate pages.

Or you can find the google play apk at http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/11/01/download-latest-google-play-store-4-4-22/ - download and run it, should install OK, did on mine.

Good luck


----------



## galaxys3_newbie (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks alot I'll give it a go

Sent from my C6903 using xda app-developers app


----------



## galaxys3_newbie (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi I tried that playstore from the link still no luck it just crashes iv tried to flash but the phone keeps connecting and disconnecting from my laptop do you have anymore advice please

Sent from my C6903 using xda app-developers app


----------



## serafis (Nov 21, 2013)

galaxys3_newbie said:


> Hi I tried that playstore from the link still no luck it just crashes iv tried to flash but the phone keeps connecting and disconnecting from my laptop do you have anymore advice please
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I assume you've installed the MT65xx USB VCOM drivers. If not, you'll need to google for these and install them. Once installed and with the phone switched off and the battery removed,  they will repeatedly detect and drop the phone in Windows - and this is quite normal behaviour. Don't worry about this.

To flash the firmware, with the phone switched off the battery removed (although removing the battery is optional), and the phone disconnected from the computer, start FlashTool, load the scatter file and click 'Download'. Nothing will happen until you connect the phone to the computer with the USB cable. When you do, Windows should detect the device and as soon as it does, FlashTool recognises it, makes the conenction and starts downloading. Wait until it's completely finished, then disconnect the phone, reinsert the battery and boot it. If you need to run FlashTool again, disconnect the phone before you start it and don't reconnect it until you've started the FlashTool function (e.g. Download, Format, Firmware Upgrade).

Hope that helps.


----------



## galaxys3_newbie (Nov 22, 2013)

serafis said:


> I assume you've installed the MT65xx USB VCOM drivers. If not, you'll need to google for these and install them. Once installed and with the phone switched off and the battery removed,  they will repeatedly detect and drop the phone in Windows - and this is quite normal behaviour. Don't worry about this.
> 
> To flash the firmware, with the phone switched off the battery removed (although removing the battery is optional), and the phone disconnected from the computer, start FlashTool, load the scatter file and click 'Download'. Nothing will happen until you connect the phone to the computer with the USB cable. When you do, Windows should detect the device and as soon as it does, FlashTool recognises it, makes the conenction and starts downloading. Wait until it's completely finished, then disconnect the phone, reinsert the battery and boot it. If you need to run FlashTool again, disconnect the phone before you start it and don't reconnect it until you've started the FlashTool function (e.g. Download, Format, Firmware Upgrade).
> 
> Hope that helps.

Click to collapse



Thanks for being so helpful ill give it another try tomorrow after work


----------



## rusty.2k (Nov 24, 2013)

Has anyone with firmware dated 20131016 or above been successful in installing a recovery? 

There are two currently available for the DG100

Recovery 1 
Recovery 2

I can get to the default Androidon recovery, once I flash either of the above, when selecting recovery the phone reboots.

I am currently running firmware dated 20130101 with both wifi and bluetooth working.

just a note about flashing new firmware *UNSELECT the PRELOADER*! I saw it posted earlier in this thread, flashing an incorrect preloader can brick your phone!


----------



## rusty.2k (Nov 25, 2013)

rusty.2k said:


> Has anyone with firmware dated 20131016 or above been successful in installing a recovery?
> 
> There are two currently available for the DG100
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



solved my issue using MTK Droid Root & Tools | MediaTek Android Smartphone

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2160490


----------



## ryuxgplp (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello I am Spanish, sorry for my English
I also have a Doogee DG100
I'm in the 0917 version
I have these problems:
-When I made ​​calls or call me, people do not listen to what he spoke, but sometimes I hear very very low,
The problem is the speaker, has little volume for calls and to record sounds.

-The program version of Flashplayer is old, how do you change to avoid problems?

thanks and best regards


----------



## Henk S. (Nov 29, 2013)

*Doogee DG100 CWM install succes*



rusty.2k said:


> Has anyone with firmware dated 20131016 or above been successful in installing a recovery?
> 
> There are two currently available for the DG100
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just want to confirm I was succesfull in rooting and installing CWM on my Doogee Collo DG100, firmware 20131016,
using SRSROOT to root the device, installing Busybox, and using MTKtools to install a CWM 5 version
http://forum.xda-developers.com/images/icons/icon14.gif
see http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=44660171&postcount=417 for details!


----------



## PPgr (Dec 10, 2013)

ryuxgplp said:


> Hello I am Spanish, sorry for my English
> 
> -When I made ​​calls or call me, people do not listen to what he spoke, but sometimes I hear very very low,
> The problem is the speaker, has little volume for calls and to record sounds.

Click to collapse



You can improve sound levels through the engineering mode (dial *#*#3646633#*#* in the dialer) or if you can't get into it you need an apk called Mobile Uncle Tools.

Plenty of details here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41145394&postcount=138

users at myphone.gr report above settings work fine for DG100


----------



## Classpro (Dec 27, 2013)

Suddenly, the headphone jack does not detect headphones (music only play through the internal speaker).  jack is clean (no lint).  Tried factory reset (formatting data), and still doesn't work.  Any ideas?  It used to work and I can't imagine what changed it.


----------



## dolikold (Jan 9, 2014)

*not able to SRSRoot*



Henk S. said:


> Just want to confirm I was succesfull in rooting and installing CWM on my Doogee Collo DG100, firmware 20131016,
> using SRSROOT to root the device, installing Busybox, and using MTKtools to install a CWM 5 version
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/images/icons/icon14.gif
> see http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=44660171&postcount=417 for details!

Click to collapse



Hi there,
just bought DOOGEE-COLLO-DG100-20131016
Got stuck with routing.
Routing starts but always fails with SRSRoot. Actually it seemed to work for the first time when SRSRoot reported error in the middle of smart-routing but the final result was routed successfully. Unfortunately, the phone was not route even SRSRoot regarded it as routed. Then I unrouted and tried smart routing again, failed and even the other option (all methods) failed as well. Actually, the issue I believe is that when the routing starts, the SRSRoot asks to choose an option on the phone to continue routing, there are 3 words in betw. which I should choose but there is no such word appearing on the phone. The phone just shows as popup roller for what to do after routing and the choice is either to Install super user or to InstalSU, which I believe is the same and there is a third option which I do not remember. Then there is a word written below, st. like Boromir and if I click on it the routing continues and fails at the end. Tried the first and second option (install super user). Same result.
Not sure if Windows and the drivers can have an influence. Tried on XP with MoboRobo drivers installed.

where did I go wrong?

SOLVED
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=49464755


----------



## fero.mravec (Jan 15, 2014)

*doogee collo 100*



Classpro said:


> Suddenly, the headphone jack does not detect headphones (music only play through the internal speaker).  jack is clean (no lint).  Tried factory reset (formatting data), and still doesn't work.  Any ideas?  It used to work and I can't imagine what changed it.

Click to collapse





I have the same problem. Exchange firmware 1101 not working bluethooth and wifi, now firmware 0926 not working headphones. Help me please.


----------



## goteeguy (Jan 19, 2014)

PPgr said:


> You can improve sound levels through the engineering mode (dial *#*#3646633#*#* in the dialer) or if you can't get into it you need an apk called Mobile Uncle Tools.
> 
> Plenty of details here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41145394&postcount=138
> 
> users at myphone.gr report above settings work fine for DG100

Click to collapse



This is AWESOME!  Just what I needed to help boost the sound level in the earpiece.
Worked great!  Thanks!


----------



## galaxys3_newbie (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi all im just looking at a cheap phone for my mom that will pretty much just be used for phone calls and texts but I was wondering if anyone has got one of these phones and if you can root them so I can delete some rubbish off it so she has got some more room for apps as they only have 4g I believe if anyone could help id be really grateful


----------



## awildsloth (Jan 20, 2014)

*Hello, help please :3*



serafis said:


> I've bought one of these Doogee DG100 smartphones, had it about a month now, and it's really excellent value for the price - I can't find anything I don't like about it. Well built, great phone and I'd highly recommend it. Well, Ok, the plastic fake leather cover's a bit naff, but hey.
> 
> I've rooted it using SRSRoot, flashed the latest firmware from the Doogee download site and I use MKTDroid for ADB access etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey man, I was wondering if you could do like an in-depth guide with every step on how to root this phone, because I'm a n00b when it comes to rooting android devices 

Cheers!


----------



## tester_14 (Jan 24, 2014)

framaroot-1.8.1.apk with Boromir exploit worked to root Doogee Collo DG100.
Get Framaroot here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2130276


----------



## forillo111 (Jan 26, 2014)

If I can confirm, framaroot-1.8.1. worked to root Doogee Collo DG100


----------



## sysygy (Feb 14, 2014)

*Headphone Jack Not Working but Working?*



fero.mravec said:


> I have the same problem. Exchange firmware 1101 not working bluethooth and wifi, now firmware 0926 not working headphones. Help me please.

Click to collapse



My headphone jack just up and quit working the other day. Not dirty or broken or anything along those lines. I downloaded an app called SoundAbout and forced all media sound to the headphone jack. I now have sound through the headphone jack even though the phone does not recognize that the headphones are plugged in. I am not sure why the phone stopped knowing when the headphones are plugged in, but this app verified to me that the jack seems to still function. If you use this app, you need to reboot your phone after install and after changes in the app.

I hope this helps you and others out with similar problems.


----------



## mma7575 (Mar 7, 2014)

*lcd not work after update*

Hi, I update my DG100 to 1101, but the LCD screen does not work after upgrade baseband before upgrading DOOGEE-COLLO-DG100-20131219 pls i need urgent help


----------



## mnavijalic (May 2, 2014)

mma7575 said:


> Hi, I update my DG100 to 1101, but the LCD screen does not work after upgrade baseband before upgrading DOOGEE-COLLO-DG100-20131219 pls i need urgent help

Click to collapse



I too am having the same problem. The LCD doesn't work after flashing to 1101 with SP Flash tools. Please help.


----------



## Classpro (Jun 4, 2014)

mnavijalic said:


> I too am having the same problem. The LCD doesn't work after flashing to 1101 with SP Flash tools. Please help.

Click to collapse



Is there any good working updated rom for this phone?  I have the problem with headphones not detecting, and even worse when battery gets low (1/3) the screen gets unresponsive and the phone becomes unusable.


----------



## makosek (Jul 6, 2014)

*firmware*

firmware: "yadi.sk/d/Z8jWKZEgMJZUi"
recovery: "4pda.ru/forum/index.php?act=attach&id=4435572&dlsess=2b2b6f698f2066fe9723de5d2bb5c87e" 
sp flash tools: "4pda.ru/forum/index.php?act=attach&id=4391163&dlsess=fa8211ea9f796d8b22aa0d4822c03075"
it is from Russian website, I have installed and ok.. all the functional  :good:


----------



## sthiyaga (Jul 15, 2014)

*DG100 dead upon failed rooting--- any chance to revive*

Dear Experts
I was trying to root DG100, following 4PDA.ru site. Halfway through the process, error message popped and my phone does not boot now.
Downloaded all the roms from doogee website.
When I download ROM using flashtool, it detects the phone, red bar goes to 100 % and stays there for a long time... I waited until 15 minutes, then plugged the phone out. How long does it take to finish download.. should I wait longer.
If the phone is 'format'  using the flash tool, will it be possible to reinstall from scratch again.
Should I finish download first before firmware-> upgrade, or can I straight away do the firmware-> upgrage. How long does it take for the process. I do not see any activity happening after the red-progress goes to 100 %.

My phone is practically dead, any help is appreciated.:crying:

Thanks
sthiyaga


----------



## sthiyaga (Jul 16, 2014)

*resolved*

Need to remove fat.img from the stock firmware to avoid BROM-ERROR-NOT-ENOUGH_STORAGE-SPACE.
Phone is up and running, though not rooted.



sthiyaga said:


> Dear Experts
> I was trying to root DG100, following 4PDA.ru site. Halfway through the process, error message popped and my phone does not boot now.
> Downloaded all the roms from doogee website.
> When I download ROM using flashtool, it detects the phone, red bar goes to 100 % and stays there for a long time... I waited until 15 minutes, then plugged the phone out. How long does it take to finish download.. should I wait longer.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## sthiyaga (Jul 18, 2014)

*remove fat.img from stock*



tuxedo116 said:


> Hi, i need your help to fix my DG100, i tried to upgrade following the instructions in the website of Doogee  and now the phone is not working at all. when i click in UPGRADE&FIRMWARE and connect the phone i got an error: SP FLASH TOOL ERROR: (8045) NO VALID PARTITION MANAGEMENT TABLE (PMT) FOR STORAGE DEVICE and when i click in DOWNLOAD and connect the phone i got : BROM ERROR: S_NOT_ENOUGH_STORAGE_SPACE (1011). Please, can you tell what i must do for fix this problem?. Thank you for your help.

Click to collapse




Hi 
In case you still have the problem, remove fat.img file from the stock files, and proceed

---------- Post added at 01:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 PM ----------

GPS satellites keep on searching and searching. Tried the EPO fix, but of no use.
Firmware 140317 from doogee site.

Also, compass does not work, saying magnetic sensor is out of order or not present. 
Any inputs?

sthiyaga


----------



## sthiyaga (Jul 28, 2014)

*Everything else fixed --- Magnetic sensor is the only issue*

Every other problem is fixed. Magnetic sensor continues to be out of order.

If any has a fix, do let me know.

regards


----------



## serafis (Jul 29, 2014)

sthiyaga said:


> Every other problem is fixed. Magnetic sensor continues to be out of order.
> 
> If any has a fix, do let me know.
> 
> regards

Click to collapse



I don't think this phone has a magnetic sensor.


----------



## sthiyaga (Jul 29, 2014)

*AKM8963 3-axis Magnetic Sensor*



serafis said:


> I don't think this phone has a magnetic sensor.

Click to collapse



Android sensor Box detects AKM8963 3-axis Magnetic sensor on the phone. So there is..


----------



## ramiwi (Aug 12, 2014)

Classpro said:


> Is there any good working updated rom for this phone?  I have the problem with headphones not detecting, and even worse when battery gets low (1/3) the screen gets unresponsive and the phone becomes unusable.

Click to collapse



You can find firmware updated on their support website - http://www.doogee.cc/en/gb/xiazai.asp

This is the last version:
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-eEVUUoOlT4SzI4dmNvUzMzcGc/

I`ve successfully updated my dg100 to this version using SP_Flash_Tool after installing the usb driver on a windows xp virtualbox vm (couldnt get it to flash in my windows 7).

It didnt fix my non functional gps though...


----------



## AlonOr (Nov 10, 2014)

*Finally working*

Hello, when i upgraded to fw 1101, i ended with no Wifi and BT, mac address was not to be found anywhere, hex editing wifi file didn't the problem, tryed many official firmwares but i finally found a solution.
on h**p://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=496188&st=140#entry25879623
found two firmwares, the one that worked for me was Z04 from h**p://rusfolder.com/38907758
on the Z05, 3g was not working, i didn't have enough time to play with it.
those fw by default are in Russian but you can change to desired language and they are pre-rooted.
after three sleepless nights, i`m glad this nightmare is over, using z04 based on 1101.
Hope this can help you guys.


----------



## ricsi30 (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi guys!

I've bought a Doogee Collo DG100. The previous owner tried to root, but he killed the 3 sofbuttons with i t What can i do to repair it? Enough to flash the ROM again?
Thanks for your help 

Edit: I' got it in my hands, the whole digitizer gone crazy, not only the softbuttons
I think it needs a whole system format. Am I right?

Edit2: Flashed the Rom with SP flash tool (format all+download), still crazy digitizer  the z04 ROM is not working for me, i have no display)


----------



## R_Element (Sep 9, 2015)

*Custom ROM Doogee DG100*

Hey,
 I've root my device Doogee DG100, because I want an unofficial Custom ROM, but any downloadable ROM is not exactly for my device. Is there any chance to install a ROM, which is determined for another phone? Like Compatible or similar devices? Thank you for answer


----------



## ANURAGNIGHTLY (Jan 5, 2016)

I am facing the same problem. I tried selecting the single option for the bootloader and did a download. I am getting a different error : BROM Error :  S_DA_EMMC_FLASH_NOT_FOUND (3144).

Please someone help me to resolve this issue.:crying:


----------

